# Laminate next to hardwood



## Olsenfamily1002 (Nov 16, 2010)

Hi everyone- we are in the process of remodeling our kitchen, which is directly next to our living room. Our living room has hardwood flooring, and we are trying to decide what type of floor to put in the kitchen. We love the look of the laminate flooring, but are afraid that it will look silly next to our hardwood floor. What do you guys think? thanks.


----------



## saraclark (Nov 15, 2010)

Depending on what style of laminate you get it may not look too bad. Maybe get creative w/ the transition/header boards. Or put the laminate at a different angle than the hardwood so it looks like you really want to to be completely different.


----------



## justincase123 (Oct 24, 2010)

They make laminate tile.


----------



## tacomahardwood. (Jul 3, 2009)

whats the purpose ? Price ? . Laminate is not the best choice for around wet area's .Tile or vynil is best choice in a kitchen . It can be done ,Read the warranty on the laminate . Make sure it is rated for kitchens . tacomahardwoodfloors.com


----------



## Kssntigger (Dec 19, 2010)

*Vinyl looking hardwood*

They make a vinyl that looks like hardwood and they're sold at home depot. I was just looking at them today. Fairly inexpensice, peel-n-stick type of application and when it's all installed, looks just as though you had installed hardwood floors in your kitchen.


----------



## 95025 (Nov 14, 2010)

Olsenfamily1002 said:


> Hi everyone- we are in the process of remodeling our kitchen, which is directly next to our living room. Our living room has hardwood flooring, and we are trying to decide what type of floor to put in the kitchen. We love the look of the laminate flooring, but are afraid that it will look silly next to our hardwood floor. What do you guys think? thanks.


It can be done, if that's what you want to do. Nobody will be fooled into thinking it's all the same flooring, so don't even bother to try to match the look. Go with a laminate you like and/or is a price you like. You might even want to lay the laminate flooring the opposite direction of the hardwood flooring. 

That said, I'd agree with the other guys who suggested that laminate might not be your best choice in the kitchen. I know that a lot of people do it, and like it fine, but moisture might cause you some problems.


----------



## Floor Doc (May 29, 2010)

Stay away from Lam , and any peel and stick . 
For the price of a decent lam , if there is such a thing , you can get real wood . 
That junk for a buck a foot is actually a wallboard at best .


----------



## 95025 (Nov 14, 2010)

Floor Doc said:


> Stay away from Lam , and any peel and stick .
> For the price of a decent lam , if there is such a thing , you can get real wood .
> That junk for a buck a foot is actually a wallboard at best .


You're obviously not a fan of laminate.

However, in your professional experience is here any laminate that you'd say is "less than the epitome of evil"?


----------



## Floor Doc (May 29, 2010)

Wilsonart , Quick step.

But like i say for that price you can get real wood .


----------



## racebum (Mar 8, 2010)

wood anything is usually not the best choice for a kitchen. find a tile you like that matches the hardwood. ceramic or natural, tons of options.


----------



## Jackofall1 (Dec 5, 2010)

racebum said:


> wood anything is usually not the best choice for a kitchen. find a tile you like that matches the hardwood. ceramic or natural, tons of options.


Unless you are prone to drop lots of water on the floor, and not wipe it up why not wood, I think that warning for wood flooring would definately apply to bathrooms.

I have a 2-1/4" x 3/4" T&G hardwood down in my kitchen for 14 years and it still looks great.

I agree with Floor Doc, there are real wood floors out there that won't break the bank, say starting at $3.50/ ft2 + install, and depending on how well you do your homework a DIYer can do the install, just be ready for some good hard work and the purchase or rent of some specialized tools.


----------



## SteelToes (Oct 5, 2010)

*Tile and Hardwood*

I have laminate floors in my kitchen and they are fine they only problem is that sometimes they can look a little bit glossy by the range, but overall they are durable and easy to clean.

I'd be careful when choosing a real wood. In my opinion standard unfinished hardwood flooring is way better to be used in kitchen rather than prefinished or engineered.
Why?
Prefinished and engineered floors have a vee grooves in-between planks, these grooves collect dirt they are difficult to clean and can be unhygienic, especially in the kitchen.
I like the combination of the real unfinished hardwood with large ceramic or stone tiles.


----------

